# Anyone to help buy stuff in Japan?



## shriekh

Hello there,

I've been chasing a Japanese company called Balmuda to try and purchase a stand for my laptop. They simply don't seem to exist outside of Japan and I get no answers to my emails.

I'm looking for someone to help facilitate getting one of them shipped over here, plus something for their troubles of course. 

Would anyone be interested in helping facilitate getting one of these into my clutches in the UK?

Kind regards,

Barney


----------



## Oblivion Child

If you run a google search for proxy services/personal shopping, in Japan, I'm sure you can find one that will help you purchase what you need. 
Most of them I think usually handle auction sites, that sort of thing, but I remember one Crescent Shop, though I believe they have changed their name now) does handle many other types of websites.
If it is just a local store though, with no English staff, you might have to find someone local to ship it to you.
Good luck!


----------

